# Google Options



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I have been teaching the kids how to do Google searches, you know how overwhelming it can be! The Wonder Wheel is awesome!
Here is a good post about other options!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

excellent thanks!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Chris, your research is always appreciated...thank you!


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Danke!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats one of those bits of knowage that I learned and forgot. Glad to be reminded.


----------

